# Origin8 Pro-pulsion drop bar bar ends



## AndyRM (8 Jan 2014)

I bought these to put on my flat bar hybrid to see if I liked riding on the drops, and I believe they can be set up properly with brakes etc.

Yours for the cost of postage, or collection/drop off in Newcastle.

I used them for a while and there's a large scrape on one, but structurally they are sound. 

If you want pics I can send them, they are the same as these:

http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/origin8-pro-pulsion-road-ends-drop-bar-bar-ends-black-prod18606/


----------



## cyberknight (13 Jan 2014)

Yes please !
I was thinking of getting some for my subway


----------



## Skyfoil (9 Feb 2014)

Has this gone yet?


----------



## AndyRM (10 Feb 2014)

Yup, apologies I should have updated the thread.


----------

